# This week Crappie fishing



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Looking for some assistance here from crappie fishermen. 
I fish Sandusky Bay and Lake Erie for crappies along the shoreline and this week there was a new moon and I was wondering if members noticed a pick up of catches on their outings ?
I fish the sunset hours and try about 5 days per week. 
I'm compiling a list for my records and was wondering if anyone would like to report how they were doing.

Thank you in advance for your info.
JimG


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I haven't been out since last Saturday Jim, may give it a go tomorrow and leave the ducks alone. I'll report if I go.mjust a small crescent moon out there now.


----------



## whitefishbay43 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been crappie fishing all week its been decent lot of smaller fish last couple days i fish the sandusky river but ive notice if sun out and theres a little heat the fish will hit micro jigs but if its cold they hit a minnow only and they only push it around not a hard hit..


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

JimG... How has it been in the area's you normally target??


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

The week of Nov. 11 through the 15th was a new moon. For the most part on a new moon I do well, but since the bad storm which affected the US this new moon brought smaller numbers.
The rise of the water level in my area was more than I've seen in 15 years and the wave action disturbed everything along the shoreline.

But up untill the storm fishing was steady in the early darkness hours. Around piers and docks seemed to produce the best, but the one thing that was different was I was hugging the bottom instead of being up off the bottom a little.
Now since the storm I was forced to go to a long pole and fish 14 feet off shore and alot deeper to find clear undisturbed water.

I'm hoping it continues to get better till ice up.

Thanks to all who answered this post.

JimG


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey jim, Inoticed you mentioned ice up, do you have any success through the ice for the crappie up that way? I have wanted to get up there the last few years and give it a try but would be stuck to the bays, as i cant afford an air boat ride or guide service for the eyes. I would love to get some nice crappie and perch.

And by the way the jigs you sent and the info you shared was amazing helped me out alot this year.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Hello my Friend,
Give me a couple of days and I'll send you a message. Glad the supplies worked out for you. Happy Thanksgiving,
JimG


----------

